# Smok Alien 220W Kit



## Random-Hero (1/3/17)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have stock or are selling one of these kits?


----------



## Naeem_M (1/3/17)

Afternoon @Random-Hero 

We have Green in stock as well as an Alien Mod + Big Baby Beast Combo.
Feel free to check out our website: www.thevapeindustry.co.za

Cheers


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/3/17)

Random-Hero said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have stock or are selling one of these kits?



Our Parkview Shopping Centre kiosk has quite a few in stock


----------



## Random-Hero (1/3/17)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. @Vaperite South Africa Got a price for me on these?

@Naeem_M Checking the site now. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/3/17)

Random-Hero said:


> Thanks for the quick replies guys. @Vaperite South Africa Got a price for me on these?
> 
> @Naeem_M Checking the site now. Thanks



R1395


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/3/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> R1395



Parkview should have white/red and silver/black in stock


----------



## Shaun (6/4/17)

Also looking for this kit! vape cartel have the best price but no stock! Looking for next best price to avoid the wait!!


----------



## Naeem_M (6/4/17)

Shaun said:


> Also looking for this kit! vape cartel have the best price but no stock! Looking for next best price to avoid the wait!!



We have the Big Baby Beast + Alien bundle. R1400.00

https://thevapeindustry.co.za/products/smok-big-baby-220w-alien-kit


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (6/4/17)

http://www.afrivape.co.za/complete-kits/smok-alien-220w-vw-kit

Complete kit last one left available for R1220.00

More stock to arrive tomorrow!


----------

